# New version K2 Screensaver hack



## Christina

There's a new, improved version of the K2 screensaver hack available at the Mobileread forum:

"You no longer have to create the system/screen_saver directory yourself: after you have "updated" the K2 with the hack, when the K2 boots, it checks to see if the screen_saver directory is there and if not, it creates it and copies the default screen saver images to it. This way you can then plug your K2 in, browse to the directory and remove the default images (or keep some or all, it's up to you) and add your own and reset the kindle.

Also on boot, if the screen_saver directory is there, then it will check it for any troublesome files like Windows' thumbs.db and Mac OS's dot-underscore files and remove them automatically. So no more messing around with the command line for the Mac folks trying to get rid of blank screens.

Finally, an FYI: if you already have v0.3 (or v0.2 or v0.1) installed, you don't have to remove it to install v0.4. Just go ahead and use the new bin and update directly. (This has always been the case, but I don't know if it was mentioned or not.)"

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150


----------



## luvmy4brats

Christina said:


> *This way you can then plug your K2 in, browse to the directory and remove the default images (or keep some or all, it's up to you) and add your own and reset the kindle.*
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150


Wait a minute...with the newer version we can pick and choose from the default screensavers too? You're kidding! There were a few I liked...Off to go play...


----------



## wilsondm2

WOW! Nice update!


----------



## davem2bits

luvmy4brats said:


> Wait a minute...with the newer version we can pick and choose from the default screensavers too? You're kidding! There were a few I liked...Off to go play...


I thought you were babysitting a squadron of little tikes? Did you lock them in the basement?


----------



## wilsondm2

Got it - it works fine, but to get the built-in screensavers I think you have to start from scratch as it didn't add them to my currently loaded ss's.


----------



## luvmy4brats

davem2bits said:


> I thought you were babysitting a squadron of little tikes? Did you lock them in the basement?


I have lots of duct tape...

Just kidding.

They all went home. Luckily it was only a few hours and they were all old enough to play on their own (between 6-14) Just the thought of 7 of them though...


----------



## davem2bits

luvmy4brats said:


> I have lots of duct tape...
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> They all went home. Luckily it was only a few hours and they were all old enough to play on their own (between 6-14) Just the thought of 7 of them though...


Between 6 and 14 and no trips to the emergency room? Kid today just don't know how to play.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DON'T SAY THAT! (knocking on every piece of wood around)... They're about to give me own parking spot there! (Horseback rider, 2 competitive gymnasts, and a high-energy/no fear boy)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> DON'T SAY THAT! (knocking on every piece of wood around)... They're about to give me own parking spot there! (Horseback rider, 2 competitive gymnasts, and a high-energy/no fear boy)


There was one summer where my mother swore she was at the Emergency room every week with one or the other of us. There were 5 of us. . .4 boys and me. She said by July the nurses would see her come in and just say, "Which one this time, Pat?"

Ann


----------



## davem2bits

Ann Von Hagel said:


> There were 5 of us. . .4 boys and me.
> Ann


Really, we were 4 boys and one girl also. Everyone loved it but my parents and my sister. And maybe my little brothers had it rough sometimes. But as oldest boy, it was great for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've got three girls and one boy. He's the youngest. I tell people if he had been born first he'd be an only child. I can't imagine having three more of him.

I need to get some pictures of them all converted into screensavers. That was one reason why I was looking forward to the K2, the 16-grey scale makes pictures so crisp. I still need to go in and try this new version. I'll probably uninstall and remove the folder to see if I can't get back the default ones.. Probably tomorrow though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It worked! I have both mine and selected default screensavers on my Kindle! YAY!!!

I'm running out, but I'll try to get on and tell you how I did it and do up a new summary because this one is even easier 

Even if you don't want to add your own, but just delete the ones you don't like, this will work. No more Oscar!!!!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Even if you don't want to add your own, but just delete the ones you don't like, this will work. No more Oscar!!!!!!


I think I love you.

Eric


----------



## ladyknight33

So easy a caveman can do it?  

Being that I am  techno challengled at times, I have been hesitant to try but would like to have a few family pics as screensavers. I guess in between basketball games this weekend I will give it a try.


----------



## luvmy4brats

So easy a caveman can do it. I've got the summarized easy to understand directions foe this version typed up and will post it when I get home. 

I uninstalled everything and redid it all. It works. No more Oscar Wilde on my Kindle. It is reversable so if you decide you miss him you can get him back.


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> So easy a caveman can do it. I've got the summarized easy to understand directions foe this version typed up and will post it when I get home.
> 
> I uninstalled everything and redid it all. It works. No more Oscar Wilde on my Kindle. It is reversable so if you decide you miss him you can get him back.


Miss Oscar and a dozen of the others?

NOT likely!

Eric


----------



## davem2bits

Luv,

Future Amazon updates will still require an uninstall of screensaver hack, installation of Amazon update and reinstallation of screensave hack.  Correct?


----------



## luvmy4brats

davem2bits said:


> Luv,
> 
> Future Amazon updates will still require an uninstall of screensaver hack, installation of Amazon update and reinstallation of screensave hack. Correct?


As far as I know yes. I haven't heard differently yet. But honestly, it only took a couple of minutes to do mine.


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> So easy a caveman can do it. I've got the summarized easy to understand directions foe this version typed up and will post it when I get home.
> 
> I uninstalled everything and redid it all. It works. No more Oscar Wilde on my Kindle. It is reversable so if you decide you miss him you can get him back.


Hi Luv!

Did you ever post these updated instructions?
I can't seem to locate them.

Eric (ELDogStar)


----------



## Elena

Thanks y'all!  I used this hack for my K2 through my Mac and it worked beautifully!  Took me 5 minutes.  Cheers!


----------



## vlapinta

If you use the screensaver hack for K2 to make custom screensavers does this mean you always have to update your kindle manually? 


Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> Hi Luv!
> 
> Did you ever post these updated instructions?
> I can't seem to locate them.
> 
> Eric (ELDogStar)


I thought I did. Sorry, here they are:

*Kindle 2 Screensaver v.04 Hack*

*For those that have already downloaded v.03 see note at bottom*

Download zip file and extract all files

Hook up Kindle to computer via USB cable.

Drag and drop Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin to the root file (Don't create any folders or put it in an of the folders. The root file is the one that contains the documents, music, and Audible folders)

Unhook from computer and go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update your Kindle

Hook Kindle up to computer via USB cable.

Go into system folder (may be hidden and you'll have to unhide)

Open screen_saver folder

Add or delete images to/from this folder (yes, go ahead and delete Oscar..please)

Unhook from computer and go to home>menu>settings>menu>restart

Don't forget to do the restart or you'll be looking at a blank screen wondering what the heck you did wrong!

You have your screensavers.

Here's the best part..you can choose which of the Kindle default screensavers you'd like. If you don't want them, just delete them. You can also rename them if you want them in a different order. BUT, when you uninstall the Hack (you'll need to for software updates&#8230;but it's easy, so no worries) Anyway, after you uninstall the hack, they're all back, no matter what you delete. So if you decide after a time that you really miss all those Amazon screensavers you deleted, it's reversible.

*But I've already downloaded v.03 and I can't get the default pictures-* You've got to uninstall the v.03 hack and remove the screen-saver file (just move it to your desktop and delete the one off the kindle) then restart, then follow the steps to install v.04. That should give you a screen_saver folder with the default images in it, and then just add yours to it.


----------



## ziggymom

I must be very dim after seeing all the messages saying the custom screen saver hack is so easy.  I opened the zip file and drag/drop the bin file into the main 'folder" -- the E:/.  Then unhooked my kindle and did the update.  All seemed fine, but I still don't have a screen saver folder and have no clue how to get to the 'system' folder.  I love all the pics...please help!


----------



## moxy789

ziggymom said:


> I must be very dim after seeing all the messages saying the custom screen saver hack is so easy. I opened the zip file and drag/drop the bin file into the main 'folder" -- the E:/. Then unhooked my kindle and did the update. All seemed fine, but I still don't have a screen saver folder and have no clue how to get to the 'system' folder. I love all the pics...please help!


Not dim at all. I also forgot to change my settings to make hidden folders visible, that's why you can't find the system folder.

You'll need to change your folder options: (This is how I get do it) Computer > Tools > Folder Options > View Tab > Select Show hidden files and folders > Uncheck Hide extensions... > Uncheck Hide protected operating... > Hit Apply > Ok










Hopefully you can now see the system and screensaver folder.


----------



## ziggymom

Thank you so much... I can't wait to play now!


----------



## vlapinta

Anyone?

If you use the screensaver hack for K2 to make custom screensavers does this mean you always have to update your kindle manually? 


Vicki


----------



## Christina

You don't necessarily have to update it manually, you can restore the default screensavers, then wait for the update to download via Whispernet, but you WILL need to restore the default screensavers before it will update properly. Then, once it's updated, you can reapply the screensaver hack.


----------



## vlapinta

Thank you but can you explain exactly how I have to restore the default screen savers. I am a bit confused on how to do this.

Thanks again,
Vicki


----------



## Forster

vlapinta said:


> Thank you but can you explain exactly how I have to restore the default screen savers. I am a bit confused on how to do this.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Vicki


I believe there is a text file in the unzipped package that you can read that describes the process as well as the "update" to go back to the original screen savers.

Here it is:

To go back to the default Kindle2 screen savers:
------------------------------------------------
1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your
Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## Laurie

moxy789 said:


> Not dim at all. I also forgot to change my settings to make hidden folders visible, that's why you can't find the system folder.
> 
> Hopefully you can now see the system and screensaver folder.


I know how to view system files and I followed all the steps you mention, but my Kindle still shows nothing. I can't figure it out.


----------



## LunarEarthMama

Laurie said:


> I know how to view system files and I followed all the steps you mention, but my Kindle still shows nothing. I can't figure it out.





Laurie said:


> I know how to view system files and I followed all the steps you mention, but my Kindle still shows nothing. I can't figure it out.


I had some trouble as well. I don't know exactly how I fixed it (after finally finding out I had to make the hidden folder visible), but the last thing I noticed was that the image I wanted as the screensaver was for some reason copying over as a shortcut (noticed by the icon having a little arrow in the corner of it). When I fixed that, by saving the file straight to my kindle, it started showing up on the kindle. Out of frustration though, along with that, I went ahead and converted the file to png, and then gave it a number but I think how it was copying over as a shortcut may have been the problem.  If this doesn't help, I do hope you find out what is wrong. I was starting to think my kindle just couldn't do custom screensavers.


----------



## moxy789

Laurie said:


> I know how to view system files and I followed all the steps you mention, but my Kindle still shows nothing. I can't figure it out.


Strange. The only things I can suggest is to plug in your Kindle and try to create a new folder titled system in the root file. It should come back with an error to the effect that it can not be created because one already exists. That is how I knew I had improperly changed my hidden folders settings.

Otherwise, I don't really have any advice other than to suggest uninstalling and trying it from the beginning. Good luck!


----------



## Jill75

luvmy4brats said:


> I thought I did. Sorry, here they are:
> 
> *Kindle 2 Screensaver v.04 Hack*
> 
> *For those that have already downloaded v.03 see note at bottom*
> 
> Download zip file and extract all files
> 
> Hook up Kindle to computer via USB cable.
> 
> Drag and drop Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin to the root file (Don't create any folders or put it in an of the folders. The root file is the one that contains the documents, music, and Audible folders)
> 
> Unhook from computer and go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update your Kindle
> 
> Hook Kindle up to computer via USB cable.
> 
> Go into system folder (may be hidden and you'll have to unhide)
> 
> Open screen_saver folder
> 
> Add or delete images to/from this folder (yes, go ahead and delete Oscar..please)
> 
> Unhook from computer and go to home>menu>settings>menu>restart
> 
> Don't forget to do the restart or you'll be looking at a blank screen wondering what the heck you did wrong!
> 
> You have your screensavers.
> 
> Here's the best part..you can choose which of the Kindle default screensavers you'd like. If you don't want them, just delete them. You can also rename them if you want them in a different order. BUT, when you uninstall the Hack (you'll need to for software updates&#8230;but it's easy, so no worries) Anyway, after you uninstall the hack, they're all back, no matter what you delete. So if you decide after a time that you really miss all those Amazon screensavers you deleted, it's reversible.
> 
> *But I've already downloaded v.03 and I can't get the default pictures-* You've got to uninstall the v.03 hack and remove the screen-saver file (just move it to your desktop and delete the one off the kindle) then restart, then follow the steps to install v.04. That should give you a screen_saver folder with the default images in it, and then just add yours to it.


Thanks this worked well for me..... especially the last part where I was trying to crack my head on the default pictures. Thanks for the update and clear instructions!


----------



## SimonStern2

Christina said:


> You don't necessarily have to update it manually, you can restore the default screensavers, then wait for the update to download via Whispernet, but you WILL need to restore the default screensavers before it will update properly. Then, once it's updated, you can reapply the screensaver hack.


I found that my Kindle was trying to update itself to 2.0.2, but couldn't because of the screen saver hack. If I turned off Whispernet, it stopped trying, but that wasn't a very good fix. I ended up uninstalling the screen saver hack, then the update to 2.0.2 went through by itself after about 15 mins. Then I was able to reinstall the screen saver hack.


----------



## Laurie

moxy789 said:


> Strange. The only things I can suggest is to plug in your Kindle and try to create a new folder titled system in the root file. It should come back with an error to the effect that it can not be created because one already exists. That is how I knew I had improperly changed my hidden folders settings.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't really have any advice other than to suggest uninstalling and trying it from the beginning. Good luck!


Tried again today and this time the system folder showed!! Don't know what the issue was yesterday, but everything was simple once the folder showed. I now have 40 screensavers and they don't include any dead ugly authors. Hooray!!


----------



## mikefox

I put in the V 0.3 screensaver hack and it worked well, but I like the new capabilities inv 0.4 such as changing the default images and removing troublesome files.  However, when I reviewed the text in v 0.4, it appears almost identical to V 0.3.  Is the new stuff contained in src.0.4.tar.gz?  How do you run that?


----------



## SimonStern2

The src file is the "Source Code."  Unless you plan to edit the code, I would ignore it.  There isn't MUCH different between 0.3 and 0.4 except ease of installation.  Once installed, they do basically the same thing.  If everything is working for you, leave it alone.

If you want to extract the default screen savers, then uninstall 0.3.  Delete the screen_saver folder (backing up your screen savers, of course) then install 0.4.  It will create the screen_saver folder for you, and the default screen savers will be in there.  From there, you can do with them what you will.


----------



## GreenThumb

Thank you all for this thread and the detailed instructions!  I now have loads of (much better) screensavers!


----------



## sbell1

How often is an update released where I would have to uninstall and then reinstall this program? Do you get a message on your Kindle 2 that an update cannot load and then know to uninstall the hack?

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## davem2bits

sbell1 said:


> How often is an update released where I would have to uninstall and then reinstall this program? Do you get a message on your Kindle 2 that an update cannot load and then know to uninstall the hack?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!


Welcome to Kindleboards. Stick around, you'll enjoy it here.

I didn't receive any notice on my K2 when a new release was available. I read about the last update being available here, along with a web link to manually download it. I then d/l'd the update, uninstalled the screensaver hack, installed the update, and then reinstalled the screensaver hack. That is what you will have to do if you install the hack. Or you could uninstall the hack, when you know there is an update available, wait for it to be installed by Amazon via WN, and then reinstall the hack. But once you have the screensaver hack installed, you will not receive updates without removing the hack.

Good luck.


----------



## jaylynn

Thanks to Luv and everyone else who does these great things for us.  I'm just waiting for someone to whisper to me, because I whisper it to myself all the time:  "why do you attempt to do things that you just. don't. get.?"

My latest dumb question:  I can't seem to uninstall version 3 of the hack from my Kindle.  Sometimes I think I've done it-- there are no screensavers; it's blank when asleep, but I never see the default savers.  The whole hack zip file is in the root file, including what looks like the restore file, but I never see the default savers.  When I try to install the v.4, I do get back my previous savers, but on "settings" it still says I have version 3. 

And can you point me to the newest firmware update download so that after I uninstall (IF I ever figure it out), I can update my Kindle?  Thanks.... I just feel like I should have left my Kindle alone and lived with the default savers.  Sigh.


----------



## ladynightshade

Okay, I'm being slow. I can rewrite vista to work well but I can't get this to install. can I get some step by step?


----------



## Scheherazade

Is it normal to have the three files still in the root directory of the Kindle after uninstalling the .04 hack?  It looks like I have the two files that the hack initially put on as well as the file I installed in order to remove it, but it seems like the custom screensavers are gone.  Is it okay to just delete these or would that be a bad thing?  If not, is it okay to allow it to update even with these files present?  One more question... since the file for the removal is there, I assume at least that one needs to be deleted in order to install them again, right?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Elena

I posted this on the "Update 2.0.3 (Kindle 2)" thread in the Let's Talk Kindle Board:

_OK, I'm trying to uninstall my screensaver hack from my Kindle. I did all the steps (copied the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2, then went to the "Settings" page) until I got to the part where I press "Update Your Kindle". That selection was just grayed out. So now I just have that file sitting on my Kindle, the hack can't (hasn't) be uninstalled. What do I do?_



Can anyone offer any advice? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Shizu

Elena said:


> I posted this on the "Update 2.0.3 (Kindle 2)" thread in the Let's Talk Kindle Board:
> 
> _OK, I'm trying to uninstall my screensaver hack from my Kindle. I did all the steps (copied the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2, then went to the "Settings" page) until I got to the part where I press "Update Your Kindle". That selection was just grayed out. So now I just have that file sitting on my Kindle, the hack can't (hasn't) be uninstalled. What do I do?_
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


I just uninstall my screensaver hack. I didn't have any problem. Maybe restart the Kindle and "Update Your Kindle" might show up?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Elena, I can't recreate your problem. I'm sorry. Try a restart and see if it shows up, otherwise, try deleting the uninstall file and reinstalling it.


----------



## Elena

Whoo hooo!  I figured it out!    I found that the original file "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" was still located in my Kindle, so I guess since I put the other file in too, it was just canceling itself out.  I trashed the original file and the uninstall went through!  Phew!  This was was too much worrying for me to handle, I have decided not to continue hacking my Kindle anymore.  I want to keep it healthy and happy.  Cheers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I figured out what was going on and why people have been having some difficulty removing the screen saver hack. My Kindle was acting funny today. It wouldn't go to sleep on it's own...Hhmmm it's never done that before. So I hooked up my Kindle to the computer and sure enough, the update was there, but it couldn't update itself becasue of the hack. I left the update on there and tried to add the screensaver restore file...it wouldn't work. So I moved the update to my desktop and deleted it from my Kindle. Then I ran the restore (YIKES..Edgar Allen Poe!). When I restarted it, the update was back on there..weird. I was able to go in and click the update my Kindle. It worked like a charm.

I've got to go get ready for work, but I'll add the font hack and the screensaver hack back on to my Kindle when I get home.


----------



## ear

I removed the hack, installed the update and then restored the hack.  At the same time, I added some new photos.  But, for some reason, I can't get any of the new images to show up.  I did a total restart of the kindle thinking that would help but it hasn't.    Is there a trick to adding new photos?


----------



## Forster

ear said:


> I removed the hack, installed the update and then restored the hack. At the same time, I added some new photos. But, for some reason, I can't get any of the new images to show up. I did a total restart of the kindle thinking that would help but it hasn't. Is there a trick to adding new photos?


I'm not sure how you restarted your Kindle, but anytime I add new screensavers to my kindle folder I do the following to get them to show up.

go to home>menu>settings>menu>restart


----------



## ear

yeah, that's what i did a couple of times now.  it shows my original new pictures fine but refuses to show any new ones that i added today.  all of them are 600x800 b&w PNGs, made the exact same way I made the 1st.  several are ones I downloaded from here.


----------



## LADennis

Apparently I am just an idiot because I have yet to figure out how to do the screen hacks, even with the step by step instructions. Oh well, guess I will just have to stick with the defaults.


----------



## newfers

Hmmm... didn't work for me. Have no idea what I might have done wrong


----------



## Patrizia

same here.. I had the .02 but I can't figure out how to get hte system files to show up in vista.. this is much harder then the K2..I just wanted to add a few bedause the .02 did not interfere with the updates.. this is becoming alot more confusing then when I started


----------



## Patrizia

okay I figured out my issue.. the hidden files on vista.. you go to computer.. you have to hit F10 to get the tool bar.. once I figured that out (thank you Yahoo answers), it was smooth from there... I have the .02 as I mentioned. I never updated.. and not ONCE did it stop me from the update.. I have never had to remove it either... honestly its very simple to use.


----------



## kittykindle

Everything went smoothly until i had to open up and star ading and deleting the screen savers. I cant seem to do that or get a pic. What did everybody use to open them? Picassa, adobe? Im lost.


----------



## Shizu

kittykindle said:


> Everything went smoothly until i had to open up and star ading and deleting the screen savers. I cant seem to do that or get a pic. What did everybody use to open them? Picassa, adobe? Im lost.


What do you mean open them? View the pictures in the screen_saver folder? If so, when you double click the picture, the picture view that you are using will start.


----------



## kittykindle

Shizu said:


> What do you mean open them? View the pictures in the screen_saver folder? If so, when you double click the picture, the picture view that you are using will start.


Yes, when i clicked the folder nothing happened. It asked me where i wanted to open it and nothing showed up, no pics, nothing.


----------



## Shizu

kittykindle said:


> Yes, when i clicked the folder nothing happened. It asked me where i wanted to open it and nothing showed up, no pics, nothing.


You are opening the screen saver folder in the system folder right? If so, it shouldn't ask you anything because it is just a folder. Did you install the hack? If so which version? Can you tell me step by step what you did/doing?


----------



## Shizu

oh, I'm in chat right now. If you like, maybe we can talk there?


----------



## kittykindle

Shizu said:


> oh, I'm in chat right now. If you like, maybe we can talk there?


So when i double click the update, it asks me where i want to open it at and no mater where i open it i do not see an image,.


----------



## kittykindle

Well Ive tried a dozen times and even been helped by an awesome person here, my kittykindle just does not want to cooperate tonight with the hack.


----------



## Shizu

I wonder why... I'll think more. If I think of something I'll let you know kittykindle.


----------



## koolmnbv

This hack sounds great, I will have to give it a try tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## esper_d

Ok where do I find this file so I can download it?


luvmy4brats said:


> I thought I did. Sorry, here they are:
> 
> *Kindle 2 Screensaver v.04 Hack*
> 
> *For those that have already downloaded v.03 see note at bottom*
> 
> Download zip file and extract all files


----------



## Forster

esper_d said:


> Ok where do I find this file so I can download it?


1st post in the thread links to it.

but here ya go

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150


----------



## esper_d

Ooh! Ok. Crazy me thought that it was a link to another discussion talking about it, not the download as well. Sorry! I'm learning very slowly here. Thanks again.



Forster said:


> 1st post in the thread links to it.
> 
> but here ya go
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150


`


----------



## esper_d

My brother did the hack for me and it worked!!!!!!!! Much much thanks to all those (or one?) involved in setting this up for users like me who want cool screensavers.  Thanks


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Yay! Yay! I am so technically impaired that it is unreal yet following the directions posted by luvmy4brats I was able to do this! I am so glad to be rid of those creepy people on my kindle. Thank you so much! Now, to go find some good pictures to put on here.


----------



## esper_d

I know, right??!



ravenclawprefect said:


> I am so glad to be rid of those creepy people on my kindle.


----------



## carimina

There was an update that came down starting Tuesday night.  It wouldn't install on my Kindle and kept rebooting it.  this caused my battery to wear out.  I called Amazon and they said that it was because of the custom screen savers and that I needed to remove them. How do I get the custom screen savers and the updates to stick?  Am I the only one that had this problem?


----------



## Shizu

carimina,

I think you can save Amazon's update bin file to your pc and then delete it. After that put restore bin to your kindle then do the update. After the screensaver hack is removed, put the Amazon update bin back to the kindle and update.

To go back to the default Kindle2 screen savers:
------------------------------------------------
1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your
  Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## carimina

I did reverse the hack and got the update, is it ok to put the custom screen savers back on now??


----------



## X-Ray Witch

I removed the hack, got the update and have put the hack back on with no problem. Once the Kindle is updated, you can re-install the hack. My pictures were all still in there.


----------



## Shizu

carimina said:


> I did reverse the hack and got the update, is it ok to put the custom screen savers back on now??


Yes


----------



## Laurie

I had all kinds of problems with the update. I uninstalled the hack and tried doing the update. No good. I tried the uninstall again just to make sure, then I removed those odd .mario files or whatever they were and tried again. Nothing. I restarted the kindle a bunch of times and even restored it to factory condition. Update still continued to fail. It would download, it just wouldn't install. I tried the manual update and that wouldn't work either. I finally had to call customer support - which was a nightmare (several phone calls and once I was on hold for an hour and a half!) Amazon finally called me back tonight and said my update wasn't working because there was evidence of the hack on my Kindle. I just used the uninstaller AGAIN (for at least the third time) and my Kindle finally updated. Has anybody else had this problem? I can't figure out what it was because I checked everything repeatedly and I had already done the uninstall several times. As much as I hate seeing those ugly dead authors, I'm kind of afraid to put the hack on again.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I uninstalled the hack, selected update and then reinstalled the hack. How can I tell if I was successful in getting the Amazon update?


----------



## Shizu

At bottom of the setting you should see the current version. Like

Version Kindle 2.0.3 + UFHack 0.1 + SS 0.4

I don't know why but when I reinstalled the font hack, UFHack 0.1 is gone. So although I have the font hack it says 

Version Kindle 2.0.3 + SS 0.4


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Great, that means I did it correctly! Woo hoo!! I have the hack too but it doesn't show up down there for me either.

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## Kathy

Gidget now has custom screensavers and she is looking good. This was so easy. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## kindbb

wish i could do this but seeing as I'm outside of the US (had a way of ordering it, sending it to a US address and then sending it to myself overseas) and didn't register my kindle 2 while it was in the US using the whispernet (though managed to register online at Amazon) I can't change any of the settings because the kindle still tells me to register lol


----------



## Newt

Well after reading all the post and following all instructions I have still have not got it right. Don't know what I'm missing. If I look at the bottom of the settings screen I see, (version Kindle 2.0.3 + SS 0.4) When I hook up to my computer and look at the screen_saver folder, (I had to make this folder as it did not do it for me) all I see is the SS that I put there. I have not deleted anything. I can't see any of the default SS. Not sure what to do next. I'm very new to my kindle (doobus) I have only had it for 3 days now but am falling in love with it very fast. Anyone have any more suggestions?
Thanks, you guys rock.
Newt


----------



## suicidepact

Have you put any pics into the screen saver folder you created? And this folder is inside the system right?


----------



## Newt

I have only put one picture in the folder is all. When I put my Kindle to sleep it shows the default screen savers I have yet to see the picture that I put on. The folder is listed right with the other folders for audible,docs, e-books,and music.
Thanks
Newt


----------



## suicidepact

Have you gone into settings and selected "update my Kindle" after putting the .bin file into the the top Kindle folder?


----------



## Shizu

Newt said:


> I have only put one picture in the folder is all. When I put my Kindle to sleep it shows the default screen savers I have yet to see the picture that I put on. The folder is listed right with the other folders for audible,docs, e-books,and music.
> Thanks
> Newt


It seems your screen saver folder is in root directory of the kindle with document, music folder? The screen saver folder that the hack had created is in the hidden system folder. you have put your picture in the wrong folder so you can't see your picture.


----------



## suicidepact

Shizu is right. I hadn't read your post clearly enough, Newt. You definitely need the screen_saver folder in the system folder. If you're using Windows there are instructions to enable showing hidden system files and folders.


----------



## Newt

Part of the problem is that the hack did not create a folder, I made the folder myself and placed the pic in it. I always have my folder options set to show hidden files. I have made the folder screen_saver just as instructed then safely ejected my Kindle, and restarted as instructed. Still no screen saver other than the default ones. Using windows explorer I can't even see any of the default pics.


----------



## suicidepact

Are you able to see the folder labeled /system once the Kindle mounts as a drive in windows?


----------



## Newt

No, but it seems like I should.


----------



## suicidepact

You have to put the screen_saver folder in the system folder in order for the hack to work. The instructions will tell you how to be able to access that folder.


----------



## knowldgfrk

if only someone was here to do it for me...ill probly fry Sally and cry my eyes out!


----------



## suicidepact

You can't hurt your Kindle doing this. In fact on one of those forums there is a link from Amazon stating that using this hack won't nullify your warranty. It's only a couple of folders, it's not modding the o.s., in fact it only adds a little bit of code the system. It's perfectly safe.


----------



## knowldgfrk

suicidepact said:


> You can't hurt your Kindle doing this. In fact on one of those forums there is a link from Amazon stating that using this hack won't nullify your warranty. It's only a couple of folders, it's not modding the o.s., in fact it only adds a little bit of code the system. It's perfectly safe.


trust me im not worried about the hack...im worried about user error!


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Thank you to all who helped with this great info!  I LOVE my new screensavers!!!


----------



## suicidepact

Glad it worked. What did you put in?


----------



## kittykindle

Im not sure if i removed the hack, I could not get any new screen savers so i want to delete the hack, but maybe its not on here, my kindle says : 2.0.3(327610024)+SS0.4. Can someone help.


----------



## Shizu

I don't understand what you mean by you can't get any new screensavers but here is the step to remove the hack. SS0.4 mean you have screensaver hack of version 0.4.

To go back to the default Kindle2 screen savers:
------------------------------------------------
1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your
  Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## Shizu

Oh be sure to click "Update" not restart.


----------



## Newt

The biggest problem I had when trying to get the hack up and running properly was I did not read the instructions completely, I just scanned thru them. I did not uncheck the box for _hiding protected OS files_. Even though you check to show hidden files this still dose not let you see the root level of files on your kindle, so you need to uncheck the box so you can see the root level. And there will be you file for screen savers. Put your pic here and everything should work fine.
Thanks to all who helped me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All!

Just bumping this thread so I can find it easier this week when I will attempt to hack my soon to be delivered K2.  This hack sounds super confusing, but then again, I don't have a K2 in front of me to follow the steps.  I am sure it won't be so bad once I roll up my sleeves and dive in!  

I sure do like the idea that I can keep some original screensavers if I want.  K1 had 2 or 3 that I liked but I couldn't keep them and have the custom, too!

Someone should sticky this thread so newbies can find it easier!


----------



## knowldgfrk

i still have yet to try this on Sally...i am still scared i iwll screw up somehow...but the more i think about it i would love to do it...

update: ok i tried...and nothing happened...matbe i shouldnt try this when my brain is fried with 102 fever and cold chills from the flu...hmmm...user error...gosh i suck at this....


----------



## knowldgfrk

Newt said:


> The biggest problem I had when trying to get the hack up and running properly was I did not read the instructions completely, I just scanned thru them. I did not uncheck the box for _hiding protected OS files_. Even though you check to show hidden files this still dose not let you see the root level of files on your kindle, so you need to uncheck the box so you can see the root level. And there will be you file for screen savers. Put your pic here and everything should work fine.
> Thanks to all who helped me.


ok i think this may be my problem...but i am at a loss as to where and how to do this?

NEVER MIND!!!...i did it i did it!! ...i have pretty pictures now...yay me...and THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## audiodogstudio

I cant get this to work on my Kindle 2 version 2.2.1 .  I have tried several times to follow the simple directions but I never see the update your kindle option lit up after I disconect from my pc. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## 911jason

The reason you are having trouble is because you are on the new International K2 firmware. See this thread over on Mobileread for the updated version that should work for you. Make sure to read to the end of that page though, the author had to link to a new version of a file.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=644000#post644000


----------



## audiodogstudio

Thanks! that worked. thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## 911jason

Glad to help! =)


----------



## knowldgfrk

sorry asked in wrong thread...note to self only use ONE browser at a time...blah...

ok question....

screen savers have been fine from day one....though yesterday i went in and moved some around and added and deleted some...they were fine...though now i am getting blank screens....WTH?


----------



## 911jason

You need to restart your Kindle so it stops trying to go to the images you deleted and also so it will show the new images you added.

Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> You need to restart your Kindle so it stops trying to go to the images you deleted and also so it will show the new images you added.
> 
> Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart


Hey Jason, creator of excellent screensavers, do you have to do the restart every time you add/delete screensavers? I just love not having those dead authors hanging around, but not only that, have some wonderful new creations!


----------



## 911jason

Yes you do need to restart every time... and glad you like the images I've posted. =)


----------



## knowldgfrk

911jason said:


> You need to restart your Kindle so it stops trying to go to the images you deleted and also so it will show the new images you added.
> 
> Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart


after staring at the blank screen over and over again as i continued to slide and release...it hit me....but just because you are so awesome... ...thank you!...and i too love your SS!


----------



## unic1

Just found this site, so I'm installing the screen saver hack for the first time - never knew about this, and it sounds really cool.  I copy the .bin file to the Kindle root dir, but when I do the software update, it gives me the  message that the update was not successful, and no screen_saver folder is created in the root dir on Kindle.  I've already updated to the latest version of the Kindle software.  Any suggestions?

Thanks all!


----------



## intinst

unic1 said:


> Just found this site, so I'm installing the screen saver hack for the first time - never knew about this, and it sounds really cool. I copy the .bin file to the Kindle root dir, but when I do the software update, it gives me the message that the update was not successful, and no screen_saver folder is created in the root dir on Kindle. I've already updated to the latest version of the Kindle software. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks all!


Nogdog has made a web page with all the latest information, here's the address: http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------



## karinam78

Thanks everyone, it worked great!!!

Karina


----------



## forumid123

Thats extremely Mind Blowing trick.. Thanks for sharing..


----------

